
More paywalls: Hulu monthly fees & YouTube rentals - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/93740/more-paywalls-hulu-monthly-fees-youtube-rentals
======
Goronmon
First thought: I think it would be great if Hulu offered expanded offerings
for a monthly price while keeping the current service free.

Second thought: As much as Netflix is great, the library available for
streaming still is very sparse when it comes to movies, and even televisions
shows Hulu has a lot of shows Hulu doesn't.

